# Wait Times



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

I have signed up with a few companies and out of the five, only one has sent me any work. I am curious what is the longest time you have experienced between signing up with a company and receiving work.

Thanks


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I have signed up with a few companies and out of the five, only one has sent me any work. I am curious what is the longest time you have experienced between signing up with a company and receiving work.
> 
> Thanks




We have waited over a year for a client which has turned out to be a good thing. They send is lot of work across 3 states.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

ive been with dsi for a month now and still no work


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> ive been with dsi for a month now and still no work


Call and follow up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Call and follow up.


I also am signed up with DSI. I heard something about how they were ex-AIM employees. I have had (until recently) a good opinion of AIM. However, I have been signed up with DSI for little over a month now. No work. I call two times a week and email three times week.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Former FAS employees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

I have some great success with dsi,but it took some time.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

There are companies I signed with in 09.

I've NEVER heard from them.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I had 3 companies that after I added the insurance I never got any work. Then after a year when they were no longer on my insurance they called me to have them restated as additional insured. I told them that if they gave me work I would have them added. Never heard anything.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

DSI IS former ( before FAS was bought out) employees. THEY ARE GREAT PEOPLE. I have been with them for years and bendover backwards with them just because they are GREAT to work for NEVER a photo request or any follow up BS like from FAS. 

ADVISE treat them like you want to be treated (well) and they will return the favor FOR SURE. :thumbsup:


I wish they were where FAS is It would be such a better industry!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

I signed up with a local modular home builder for the flooring contracting when their last installer retired, this being just over a year ago. I got the shaw account, got certified, and still have yet to get a call. They haven't sold a house in my contract area since then. They are still in business, but still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> DSI IS former ( before FAS was bought out) employees. THEY ARE GREAT PEOPLE. I have been with them for years and bendover backwards with them just because they are GREAT to work for NEVER a photo request or any follow up BS like from FAS.
> 
> ADVISE treat them like you want to be treated (well) and they will return the favor FOR SURE. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I agree, we worked with them quite a bit a a few years ago. They were great to work with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

DSI's only client is altisource and they will let anyone sign up. Just sign up with then. Good luck understanding them down there in "Georgia " lol







72opp[B said:


> [/B]]I also am signed up with DSI. I heard something about how they were ex-AIM employees. I have had (until recently) a good opinion of AIM. However, I have been signed up with DSI for little over a month now. No work. I call two times a week and email three times week.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I checked on DSI they were nothing more than a FAS knock off complete with FAS contract wording and FAS basement pay rates. 

I failed to see the point for them to be offering work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> they were nothing more than a FAS knock off complete with FAS contract wording and FAS basement pay rates.


 Yep.


----------

